# Is Werdum Scared of Overeem?



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

After defeating Fedor it looks like Werdum wants to fight Fedor again. I think Werdum knows he can't beat Ovreem again. From the last time they fought Overeem has added significant strength. If you look at there last fight in 2006 during clinch and take down Overeem was unable to impose his will which he surely can do now with the added muscle. I don;t see any reason why Werdum is ducking Overeem when there is more glory in him beating overeem (which he cliams he can. Can you think of what Dana would give Werdum if he was able to win the title and come back to the UFC. It would be a devastating blow to strikeforce.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well it is kind of a no win situation for him. Either he beats Overeem and can't leave for the UFC because he has the title or more likely he gets put in a body bag by another top HW and the UFC doesn't want him at the price he wants to demand.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Overeem and Strikeforce should publicly announce they want Werdum to fight Overeem for the title, and if he refuses then the world should know and make up there own mind if Werdum is scared to face Overeem.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> Well it is kind of a no win situation for him. Either he beats Overeem and can't leave for the UFC because he has the title or more likely he gets put in a body bag by another top HW and the UFC doesn't want him at the price he wants to demand.


:thumbsup:



KillerShark1985 said:


> Overeem and Strikeforce should publicly announce they want Werdum to fight Overeem for the title, and if he refuses then the world should know and make up there own mind if Werdum is scared to face Overeem.


:thumbsup:

Werdum is in a good position right now.
If he can play his cards the righ way, he might get some extra money for his future fights.
And i think that is the main thing he and his management take in consideraion atm.
By defeating Fedor he has opened a lot of doors: big fights, publicity, TV appearences, shows..."here is the man who defeated Fedor Emelianenko!!!"
But if he plays it wrong...he will he will be in a wurse position than before fighting Fedor imo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What others have said, if he beats Overeem he is stuck in SF for the same kind of money he is making now, he is on top of the world and his stock is at an all time high why would he want to miss out on such a great bargaining tool? I am sure if SF wants to sit down and hammer out a new much larger contract Werum will fight Overeem any other weekend.


----------



## Shadyen (Apr 8, 2007)

Werdum could be looking at a situation to make a ton of money. Maybe he wants to fight Fedor again, because he feels he can win. If he does that then he can take on Overeem for the title. 

Maybe he's looking at a two fight situation and not just going for the title and putting all his eggs into one basket. I'm not sure what his contract is at the moment.

I find it hard to believe any of these guys that fight for a living are afraid of anyone. They get into the cage with only a ref between them and another grown man who's trained hard to beat some ass.

Unless he comes out and says he's afraid to fight, which would floor me, I'd bet its more posturing to get the most out of a very good situation. which i don't blame him one bit.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

yes, when overeem first announced he would be fighting in strikeforce, werdum was saying how overeem was arrogant(months before the cock comment) and he doesn't like him.

but watch THE REEM on youtube which shows the days leading up to the fight agianst rodgers, they are in a gym or something and werdum comes up and shakes his hand than and you can see he is real nervous he than goes and talks to babalu (iirc) and keeps looking back over his shoulder at ubereem,he is very uneasy.


----------



## markuk (Jun 30, 2010)

I have been on this forum many time in the past few year since watching fedor fight. I wont lie,fedor is the only reason ive started to watch mma.
I think the only sensible option for werdum is to have a rematch with fedor.
I am a massive boxing fan but i have recently got more interested in mma but for some reason i dont like the ufc.
I think werdum needs a rematch with fedor because its a bit like when tyson lost and nobody including me could accept it.
The only difference is i think fedor is mentally focoused and will learn from his mistake
Some people are saying why do people make excuses for fedor saying he made a mistake.But this why people lose because of a mistakes.
Anyway what i think is if werdum fights overreem win or lose> He will always have to have a rematch with fedor because almost every mma fan in the world believes fedor is the best. Also i think there is more money to be made in a werdum vs fador rematch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> yes, when overeem first announced he would be fighting in strikeforce, werdum was saying how overeem was arrogant(months before the cock comment) and he doesn't like him.
> 
> but watch THE REEM on youtube which shows the days leading up to the fight agianst rodgers, they are in a gym or something and werdum comes up and shakes his hand than and you can see he is real nervous he than goes and talks to babalu (iirc) and keeps looking back over his shoulder at ubereem,he is very uneasy.


I have never seen the video but Werdum doesn't strike me as a confrontational guy so he may have just wanted to act professional an avoid causing trouble. 

Werdum has fought plenty of big names in MMA, Nog in Pride, Aleks E, Gonzaga, Arlovski and lets not forget Fedor (who had just beat down Rogers, destroyed Arlovski and Sylvia.) Why one earth would he suddenly be so terrified of Overeem?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I have never seen the video but Werdum doesn't strike me as a confrontational guy so he may have just wanted to act professional an avoid causing trouble.
> 
> Werdum has fought plenty of big names in MMA, Nog in Pride, Aleks E, Gonzaga, Arlovski and lets not forget Fedor (who had just beat down Rogers, destroyed Arlovski and Sylvia.) Why one earth would he suddenly be so terrified of Overeem?


because werdum beat him before he got a taste of "horse meat" and became ubereem. werdum's nickname is "vai cavolo" which is Portuguese for "go horse". ubereem wants to eat him.....


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

werdum's got major confidence now, i mean if you beat one the best fighters out their in a fight, regardless of how you won, you'd be pretty hype too


overeem wins and werdum loses for me


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overeem*

Yeah he would basically show that he is a better fighter!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why is Overeem the better fighter? Werdum's striking has looked better and better and while he may not be on par with Overeem he is far better on the ground, like not even close, and how many BJJ blackbelts has Overeem beat? One. Werdum can get Overeem down, don't kid yourself into thinking that he can't grapple, The start standing in submission grappling to. He tosses Werdum like he did Rogers, well that is just great for Werdum. 

I pick Werdum over Ubereem 9/10 even before the Fedor fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Better Fighter*

Not sure if that is really the case!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Why is Overeem the better fighter? Werdum's striking has looked better and better and while he may not be on par with Overeem he is far better on the ground, like not even close, and how many BJJ blackbelts has Overeem beat? One. Werdum can get Overeem down, don't kid yourself into thinking that he can't grapple, The start standing in submission grappling to. He tosses Werdum like he did Rogers, well that is just great for Werdum.
> 
> I pick Werdum over Ubereem 9/10 even before the Fedor fight.


Overeem isn't following Werdum to the ground so getting ragdolled across the cage wouldn't benefit him in any way. Would Werdum win if he got the fight to the ground with enough time to work a submission in a round? I believe so. Would Werdum collapsed to the canvas like a lifeless bag of meat from one Overeem knee? I believe so.


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

r u 12 yrs old?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Overeem isn't following Werdum to the ground so getting ragdolled across the cage wouldn't benefit him in any way. Would Werdum win if he got the fight to the ground with enough time to work a submission in a round? I believe so. Would Werdum collapsed to the canvas like a lifeless bag of meat from one Overeem knee? I believe so.


Thing is Werdum knows that to though and is gonna avoid spending any more time in striking range than necessary. Overeem's game is pretty clear but its not like Werdum has a glass jaw, he has been KO'd once by JDS and while Overeem is no slouch standing by any means there is alot more tape of him and Werdum knows what to expect. Odds are pretty good IMO that Overeem/Werdum 2 sucks balls. It will be a stalemate fight but at some point I would be confident Werdum would get Overeem down and what you need to remember is that Overeem has been obsessed with a side kickboxing career and trains at Golden Glory. How long do you think the kickboxer who has no good BJJ guys to train with is gonna last on the ground with one of the best grappler's alive today?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Glass Jaw*

Yeah taht is definately something Werdum has!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Is Werdum Scared of Overeem?


I wouldn´t be using the word "Scared", but i think that any human being would look at a fight against a giant roid cheater as being a very likely potential loss.
Im putting Fedor in this bag too.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Thing is Werdum knows that to though and is gonna avoid spending any more time in striking range than necessary. Overeem's game is pretty clear but its not like Werdum has a glass jaw, he has been KO'd once by JDS and while Overeem is no slouch standing by any means there is alot more tape of him and Werdum knows what to expect. Odds are pretty good IMO that Overeem/Werdum 2 sucks balls. It will be a stalemate fight but at some point I would be confident Werdum would get Overeem down and what you need to remember is that Overeem has been obsessed with a side kickboxing career and trains at Golden Glory. How long do you think the kickboxer who has no good BJJ guys to train with is gonna last on the ground with one of the best grappler's alive today?


werdum got his ass beat in the first fight before overeem gassed and got kimured him from the bottom, werdum couldn't do much than and i doubt that werdum will do much now.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah taht is definately something Werdum has!


He said that he has not!

Are you trying to be annoying or it comes naturaly?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Fighting Fedor is huge. 

M1 protects him and always has. It is very hard to get a fight with him. When you fight Fedor the entire MMA world watches. 

That is why Dana has wanted him in the UFC for so long. People tune in.

Fabricio wants that world wide stage. And two victories over Fedor would be absolutly huge for Werdum and would set his legacy.

He already holds a victory over Overeem so in Werdums perspective it looks like the champion can wait until the challenger is damn well ready enough to come and give Overeem a shot at revenge.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> werdum got his ass beat in the first fight before overeem gassed and got kimured him from the bottom, werdum couldn't do much than and i doubt that werdum will do much now.


So you do you use this reason to explain why Bob Sapp would beat Nog in a rematch? Or basically to explain why like half Nog's Pride victories he would lose the rematch?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> So you do you use this reason to explain why Bob Sapp would beat Nog in a rematch? Or basically to explain why like half Nog's Pride victories he would lose the rematch?


with the way Nog's been looking lately I wont be suprised if Bob sapp(with good cardio) smashes him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bob Sapp*

Since when did he ever have good cardio?


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Since when did he ever have good cardio?


lol lol


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Werdum said after the Fedor fight that he'd be willing to give Fedor a rematch because he deserved it. He also said something along the lines of "Overeem give me my belt please" at the end of the post fight interview. I think he wanted more a chance to prove he is better than Fedor and it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I think he wanted more a chance to prove he is better than Fedor and it wasn't a fluke.


This i like.
Beating Fedor twice would, no doubt, secure him a spot in the history of this sport. 
And at this point, another win against Fedor would be far bigger than a win against Overeem. It would be colossal for Werdum!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Fighting Fedor is huge.
> 
> M1 protects him and always has. It is very hard to get a fight with him. When you fight Fedor the entire MMA world watches.
> 
> That is why Dana has wanted him in the UFC for so long. People tune in.



NO, the reason why dana wanted fedor in the UFC is so he could say i told you so after he got beat.

not many people in the US know who fedor is. hell not many people in europe know who fedor is.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I highly doubt that Werdum is scared to fight Overeem. It would be pointless for him to fight in that division if he didn't want to fight the champion, He also just fought and defeated Fedor so I am not sure that he is afraid of anyone right now.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

werdum just beat the man in MMA today, why in the world would he fear a gigantor with a ground game nowhere near as good as his? If and when they step in there to fight you better believe that werdum is going to want to prove he is a true elite level hw.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Overeem and Strikeforce should publicly announce they want Werdum to fight Overeem for the title, and if he refuses then the world should know and make up there own mind if Werdum is scared to face Overeem.


First, SF will not do that since they probably want the rematch to happen! SF invested a lot of money into Fedor and M-1. The time they spent hyping Fedor's image was washed away when he lost to Werdum. They will put Overeem on hold and give Fedor an instant rematch all in the hopes of recapturing some of the luster he had before he lost to Werdum.

Second, why the hell would Werdum be afraid of Overeem when he already submitted his ass. Just because Overeem beat guys like James Thompson (Can), Gary Goodridge (Can), Mark Hunt (pretty much done), and Brett Rogers (so-so) all of a sudden he is this unstoppable force.


----------



## beaux (May 20, 2010)

Every fighter has to loose sooner or later. That is just the law of averages. 29 strait is a legit #, who knows he might go 30 strait next go around?

For someone to call a pro fighter "Scarred" is some of the gayest shit I've read to date. Werdum has tapped it up for allot of tough sobs through out his career. To be called scarred is laughable at the very least.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sobs?*

Didn't think this loss was so emotional!


----------



## beaux (May 20, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Didn't think this loss was so emotional!


ha ha ok kid. I see you game.:sarcastic12:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Game*

What game?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

If Fedor knocked Werdum down, imagine what a fighter with Overeem's kickboxing skills could do.

Werdum has to play it right now, since he has so much opinions at the moment.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Why should Werdum be scared of a man he already beat?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Scared*

Because at the time Werdum beat Overeem, Alistair was about thirty or forty pounds lighter and not the fighter he was today. Now he is much more experienced and more built. I don't know about you but I'd be a little bit intimidated!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Nah I don't know what fear even means!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Nah I don't know what fear even means!


You want to be scared and know what fear feels like? Look at the below pic an imagine no clothes.













Werdum isn't scared of Overeem, no fighter is scared of anyone except Tito being scared of Liddell.

These guys fight for a living, it's what they do. Werdum just fought and beat the greatest HW of all time, you think he's scared of a man he's already beaten?

No fear, only in that pic.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pic*

Why is there a picture of Rosie O Donnell?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> You want to be scared and know what fear feels like? Look at the below pic an imagine no clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha MC^^ did this woman had a part in NipTuck? I think he she played a role there for some episodes.. but not quite sure. And yea she was scary ;D


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*NipTuck?*

How did we end up there?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> NO, the reason why dana wanted fedor in the UFC is so he could say i told you so after he got beat.
> 
> not many people in the US know who fedor is. hell not many people in europe know who fedor is.


Nope he wants the best fighters in the world and he always has. If Dana can get a popular and talented fighter he will try.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Fedor probably has a rematch clause in his Strikeforce contract anyway. 

Thats probably why we will see the rematch happen before he fights Overeem.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Forget about Werdum. They should just put Fedor against Overeem. It's not like Brett Rogers didn't get a title shot after he lost. Fedor's still the best guy they have and I'd much rather see that fight than any other that strikeforce can come up with. If Werdum doesn't want a shot give it to the next guy, Fedor:thumbsup:


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

osmium said:


> Well it is kind of a no win situation for him. Either he beats Overeem and can't leave for the UFC because he has the title or more likely he gets put in a body bag by another top HW and the UFC doesn't want him at the price he wants to demand.


What do you mean he can't leave with the title?Isn't Shields doing the very same thing?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Sousa said:


> What do you mean he can't leave with the title?Isn't Shields doing the very same thing?


His contract carried over from elitexc so it didn't have a champion's clause.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*EliteXC*

Well I think Shields contract was unique even for EliteXC!


----------



## ValhallaBrand (Jul 15, 2010)

Werdum is one of our fighters....And I know for a fact that he is not scared. He has nothing but respect for Fedor and Overeem!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If he has respect for Overeem then he should challenge him for his belt!:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> If he has respect for Overeem then he should challenge him for his belt!:thumbsup:


He did in the post fight interview, he said he wanted Fedor again in Russia then said "Overeem, give me my belt please" That's not a challenge?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

He should be.. He isnt getting overeem down, and overeem is so much a better a striker than him it'd be a quick ending.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

xeberus said:


> He should be.. He isnt getting overeem down, and overeem is so much a better a striker than him it'd be a quick ending.


Sounds a lot like what everyone was saying before he fought Fedor, except Fedor has never been subbed....Overeem has....by a Brazilian, with great submission....

I'll give you two guesses but you'll only need one.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Sounds a lot like what everyone was saying before he fought Fedor, except Fedor has never been subbed....Overeem has....by a Brazilian, with great submission....
> 
> I'll give you two guesses but you'll only need one.


Yea a 205er when he was a kid 

Overeem would murder werdum.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think he'd murder Werdum but he would give him a very hard time!:thumbsup:


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Why would anyone fear overroid? The guy look like a bodybuilder these days.

Overeem is a joke. Werdum on the other hand he triangled Fedor, that means he must be awesome. If you can beat Fedor then you can beat anyone. Especially a lousy fighter like Overeem.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah so why is he willing to rematch Fedor instead of actually facing Overeem for the title like he should be?:confused03:


----------



## ValhallaBrand (Jul 15, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah so why is he willing to rematch Fedor instead of actually facing Overeem for the title like he should be?:confused03:


Strikeforce needs their meal ticket back in contention.

Plus Werdum would probably get more $$$ this time around.

On another note...Werdum is getting surgery on his elbow...so looks like it will be Fedor and Overeem in November.

Then Werdum against winner for title shot in June.

That's what I hear on the streets. :wink01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Coker needs to start thinking about better ideas than giving loosers title shots!:thumbsdown:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

swedish_fighter said:


> Why would anyone fear overroid? The guy look like a bodybuilder these days.
> 
> Overeem is a joke. Werdum on the other hand he triangled Fedor, that means he must be awesome. If you can beat Fedor then you can beat anyone. Especially a lousy fighter like Overeem.


what a dumb ass opinion, for a start your post went down hill from the first line when you used the muck nickname of Overeem to imply he uses a drug he has NEVER been proved positive for, then your post processed to get worse.

Every dog has his day and upsets do happen, does not make you the better or most certainly a does not make you a more proven fighter just because you beat Fedor.

Then you accuse Overeem of been a lousy fighter, based on what exactly? does he have bad stand up, is he slow, does he have bad technique, bad take down defence, does his ground game suck, does he have bad Cardio, is he one dimensional or is there an obvious weakness with his all round MMA style that I am missing. Please enlighten me so I can see why you think he is such a lousy fighter because maybe there is a weakness in his style these days that he has failed to improve on over the last few years that I am missing.

I think we can all agree that the odds are Fedor is no longer in his prime, although I still think he would beat Werdum given enough chances to prove a statement more times than Werdum would beat him. Overeem on the other hand is at a very different point of his career, his peak, so a win over Overeem right now would prove a lot more than one over Fedor.

To demonstrate the difference between beating a fighter at his peak, I'm certain there is some 19 to 24 year old fighter out there training in a gym, who nobidy has ever heard of, if he was to step in a ring with Anderson Silva or GSP tomorrow he would get his ass handed to him, but that same fighter who is yet to come into his peak would in 5 or 6 years time step into a ring with ether of those guys and destroy them, its inevitable.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I don't think Werdum is scared at all. He's already 1 up on Overeem. Werdum has big wins over top notch competition. I think Werdum would rather face Overeem again instead of Fedor. Werdum knows that if Fedor hadn't of over-committed and just brought it back to the feet, Emelianenko would have put Werdum to sleep. I hope Coker does the right thing and gives Fedor's last fight to Overeem. Coker already put it out that he might let Fedor face Overeem instead. It would be a bigger, more interesting fight and I'm sure most would want to see Fedor fight Overeem for the title...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't he injured until next year anyways?


----------



## general99103 (Jul 21, 2010)

The only thing I can c Werdum being scared of is losing his status as one of the top five heavyweights in the world...I agree with other posts tht state he is a professional fighter and would not be scared of ubereem..no matter how much of a roid monkey he 's.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if he looses to Overeem he might drop a few spots but beating Fedor has solidified him as a top heavyweight, though I think he's become a little overrated!


----------

